
Supporting Open Source Maintainers - riffraff
https://blog.npmjs.org/post/187382017885/supporting-open-source-maintainers
======
sequoia
> We are already engaged with many of the largest consumers of Open Source
> JavaScript. Most of them want to do the right thing, and _we can help them
> understand what that is._

Heh... "father knows best." I'm sure they didn't intend to come off as being
this condescending.

------
tannhaeuser
I was already wondering in prior discussions about this why npmjs doesn't look
at a business model where they collect license fees for premium features. But
what they're onto here looks different (details are a bit shallow).

